# BarSpin Mod?



## brodie_rider (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey peeps,

Does anyone know what I need to do to my mountainbike to make barspins possible?

I've seen someone with a headset cap with a hole in the center to run the front brake cable through it. Do I need a gyro type headset or not? 

Anyone with ideas please post them up thanks!


----------



## summitlt (Jan 30, 2004)

*uh...*

Itd be pretty damn hard because youll need a gyro to take 4 cables, not the usual two.

On a DH bike maybe 3, but it would still be a b!tch


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

really really long brake, shifter lines.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

and a single crown fork.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Why would you need a gyro that takes 4?

The only thing you need is to get a special type of starnut and top cap, and have really long rear brake and shifter cables.


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

If you convert your bike to just a single speed like BMX and run only one brake, than you can do barspins on a mountain bike.

run the front brake cable through the headset topcap down the steerer.

since you are running just a single speed and one brake, there is only one cable to route so that does the job. you can get a top cap with a hole in it from any BMX shop or www.danscomp.com

OR

you can buy a new frame that was designed for barspins like the Kona Cowan (gyro tabs) or the Identiti 666 (wide headtube design to run cable inside).


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mine was a single speed with a long rear brake cable. i drilled thru the topcap and starnut (after it was installed, or you may break it trying to install it after drilling it) and ran the front brake line thru the steerer.....


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

...pott's modified...

how many of you have had a quill-style bmx-stem with a hollow bolt? c'mon show your age?


----------



## mr. bojangles (Jan 26, 2004)

chuffer said:


> ...pott's modified...
> 
> how many of you have had a quill-style bmx-stem with a hollow bolt? c'mon show your age?


I know I did, and im not even that old......

dam, mabe I am


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

has anyone ever seen timo protzol or john cowans bikes...ever noticed how they only have one brake lever (only rear brake) and a there DJers are single speed...

this allows you to only have one cable...and thats ur rear brake...and then all you have to do is make it super long and then you can do barspins...

unless ur willing to go to that kinda trouble just to do bar spins...then im as cluseless as you...

(of course you can have a front brake like WCH but unless uve been riding for as long as he has and is as good as him then i suggest only one brake)

other than that...i guess maby if you wanted t have gears and all...you could drill holes down ur top cap and run ur cables throught the bottem of ur lower crown and down the under side of the tubing of ur bike etc...and i guess that may work but it would take a bit of work...


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

BJ- said:


> /SNIP/other than that...i guess maby if you wanted t have gears and all...you could drill holes down ur top cap and run ur cables throught the bottem of ur lower crown and down the under side of the tubing of ur bike etc...and i guess that may work but it would take a bit of work.../SNIP/


That's a great idea! You should try that. Make sure to takes lots of video footage of you doing barspins with that set up.

:whiterolleyes:


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

chuffer said:


> That's a great idea! You should try that. Make sure to takes lots of video footage of you doing barspins with that set up.


thanks...

dunno how much he wants to do bar spins tho...coz to me it sounds like alot of work and money...


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

*I can do 360 spin*

Hey, I don't understand you. I have 2 brakes and a rear der. and I can do 360 bar spins. And I didnt have to buy anything nor drill anything... just leave the front brake cable long enough.

Coldfire


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> mine was a single speed with a long rear brake cable. i drilled thru the topcap and starnut (after it was installed, or you may break it trying to install it after drilling it) and ran the front brake line thru the steerer.....


found a crappy pic of it.... i slightly straightened the noodle out to hold the cable away from the stanchion....


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*Here's what I did on my Banshee Scratch*

Works good, you just have to get a bmx starnut and topcap with a hollow bolt.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thats looks so wired coz i cant see your brakes...nice set up tho...


----------

